# Maybe new slicer ?



## Stumblinman (May 25, 2013)

I have an old Bagat Bros knife and I was thinking about making it into a slicer type knife. Blade is about 12" and 2" at heel. (2mm - .5mm) The pitting isn't as bad as it looks in the picture. (hardly noticeable when running fingers over it) But yes, there are some grind marks on the I dunno, spine ? It's flexible but not as bad as my Dexter. My main question was can I make this a Wa? Or, keeping it western should the tang be cut down to match the blade more. As you can see it's kinda above the blade some. all criticism welcome


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 25, 2013)

Man that thing has got some funky curves, especially how the spine drops down at the tang. I'd love to see some more pics from different angles, etc. I know nothing about this maker, but I would vote to keep it western.
Yes, you could easily do a wa, but I just kinda like how funky it looks.


----------



## sachem allison (May 25, 2013)

Stumblinman said:


> I have an old Bagat Bros knife and I was thinking about making it into a slicer type knife. Blade is about 12" and 2" at heel. (2mm - .5mm) The pitting isn't as bad as it looks in the picture. (hardly noticeable when running fingers over it) But yes, there are some grind marks on the I dunno, spine ? It's flexible but not as bad as my Dexter. My main question was can I make this a Wa? Or, keeping it western should the tang be cut down to match the blade more. As you can see it's kinda above the blade some. all criticism welcome



it probably once was even with the tang but, over the years someone probably bashed the hell out of it with a hammer to get it to cut through bone and mushroomed the spine. Corrected the damage with a grinder and this is what you ended up with. If I recall Bagat Bros. was knife sharpening service company out of Chicago, Forest Hills area. I think they went out of business awhile ago.


----------



## Benuser (May 25, 2013)

With 2" width it's going to make a great chef knife, not typically a slicer. Profile seems more or less OK, no recurve belly from steeling. Perhaps you may combine the little correction on the heel with making a flat section for rough tasks, as common with traditional French blades.


----------



## Mike9 (May 25, 2013)

Nice profile and I like the way the top of the tang is higher than the spine. You might be able to round the spine with a file and polish with papers. Do you have a drill press?


----------



## Stumblinman (May 26, 2013)

I tried looking it up and only came up with a sharpening service so maybe this was one of their 'service knives'. I know a lot of sharpening services will come around and sharpen then when they wreck a blade enough they sell you a cheap one. So maybe this is a Dexter or similar. I can't get better pics just yet but what you see is with some work by me. The cutting edge was whacky so I sorta lined it up and I worked on the spine a bit but there's maybe 'grind' marks so it looks like this maybe have been someone's project uncompleted. There's definitely knuckle room.  

And yes I have drill press, grinder and saws.


----------



## Stumblinman (Jul 13, 2013)

Put a new handle on it and made every rookie mistake I could think of doing it :biggrin: 
Yeah the pins aren't aligned right and there's some gaps from quick drying glue.
It feels good though and balance is right in front of handle. 
So I was wondering, can I just fill in the gaps with super glue ?


----------



## Mike9 (Jul 14, 2013)

Looks good - and welcome to the dark side.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 14, 2013)

Not too shabby for your 1st!
You really gilded the lily with the different materials and mosaics for your maiden voyage to the dark side.
Keep it up, and keep em' coming!


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 15, 2013)

nice, looks good.


----------



## Lefty (Jul 24, 2013)

Looks really good! Nice work!


----------

